# apps pour Ipod Touch 4.2.1



## Mac*Gyver (30 Mars 2013)

Salut,

je suis confronté a un probleme vachement vicieux:
ma nana a un ipod touch 2eme generation dont la derniere MAJ possible de IOS est la 4.2.1

J'aimerais lui mettre quelques applications utiles(*) mais la plupart d'entre elles sont maintenant incompatibles et necessitent souvent la version IOS 4.3.

Ces apps existaient bien il y a qq annees, mais impossible de les re-telecharger maintenant. C'est un peu l' arnaque car si on les avait installée a l'epoque (ou si on avait pas mis a jour certaines via Itunes), on pourrait toujours s' en servir. Alors que la on est bloqué.

Connaissaient vous une solution (MAJ de l 'ipod vers 4.3 mais pas sur qu' il supporte) ou bien ou trouver et comment injecter des apps dans une version "pre-4.3" dans cet ipod ?


Merci a vous


(*):
facebook
currency converter
shazam
radio
tripavisor
booking
traducteur
dropbox
etc...


----------

